# δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάολος = the devil finds work for idle hands to do



## nickel (Feb 23, 2012)

_*δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάολος...*_ ή *δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάβολος* (το δεύτερο έχει το ΛΝΕΓ και σ' εκείνο το σημείο σταματά, χωρίς να προτείνει συνέχεια). Και ο ορισμός του:

για περιπτώσεις στις οποίες κάποιος ασχολείται με πράγματα επουσιώδη ή εξεζητημένα ενοχλώντας τους άλλους (συνήθ. επειδή δεν έχει τι άλλο να κάνει)

Οι πιο συνηθισμένες συμπληρώσεις:
... κι έδερνε τα παιδιά του
... κι απαύτωνε τα παιδιά του 
... γαμούσε τα παιδιά του

Πιο παλιό ακόμα: *Αργία μήτηρ πάσης κακίας*.

Μου το ενέπνευσε η πρόταση για νέα αλλαγή του ονόματος του υπουργείου υγείας (από «Υγείας και Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης» που είναι σήμερα, αν δεν το ξέρατε, που είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην το ξέρατε — αν έμπαινε ερώτηση στον Εκατομμυριούχο, εγώ θα έχανα) σε «Υπουργείο Υγείας και Ασφάλισης Υγείας». Ποιος Όργουελ μάς έχει καταραστεί να παίζουμε συνέχεια με τα ονόματα; (Όχι ότι το υπουργείο δεν έχει δουλειά να κάνει...)

Το αγγλικό αντίστοιχο ξεκίνησε, διαβάζω, από τον δικό μας, τον άγιο Ιερώνυμο (τον προστάτη άγιο των μεταφραστών, αν δεν καταλάβατε), που είχε γράψει σε μια επιστολή: fac et aliquid operis, ut semper te diabolus inveniat occupatum («Κάνε κάτι ώστε ο διάβολος να σε βρίσκει πάντα απασχολημένο»). Η πορεία της παροιμίας, σύμφωνα με το _Oxford Dictionary of Proverbs_:


In Works of Labour or of Skill I would be busy too: For Satan finds some mischief still for idle Hands to do. [1715 I. Watts _Divine Songs_ 29]
If the Devil find a Man idle, he'll set him on Work. [1721 J. Kelly _Scottish Proverbs_ 221]
There is a homely proverb, which speaks a shrewd truth, that whoever the devil finds idle he will employ. ‥What but habitual idleness can hereditary wealth and titles produce? [1792 M. Wollstonecraft _Vindication of Rights of Woman_ ix.]
Better keep busy, and the devil won't find so much for your idle hands to do. [1941 A. Updegraff _Hills look Down_ iv.]
There is potential for such a large new intake to become bored. We all know who makes work for idle hands. [1997 _Spectator_ 1 Nov. 25]
‘I've slaved in your salt mines for twenty years without a day off.’ ‘You can have thirty minutes off.’ ‘Why didn't you give the poor soul more time off?’ ‘Idle hands work for the devil, Poulet.’ [2002 _Washington Times_ 14 Mar. D6 (Crock comic strip)]


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 23, 2012)

As a reward, Baldrick, take a short holiday...Did you enjoy it?  :-D :-D


----------

